# Holiday Work?



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm in the telecomunications world. I watch TV for a living!

I get to work today and on-call Christmas day.









Anybody else?


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Saving Lives & Property @ the Fire dept today Hopefully not tommorrow


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

kjdj said:


> I'm in the telecomunications world. I watch TV for a living!
> 
> I get to work today and on-call Christmas day.
> 
> ...


Same here for Telecommunications but I'm the phone guy.... I have good number of hospitals that I cover..... Never know when your going to get that call.....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Nope. Left work at 3:15 on 12/20 and don't have to go back until January 3. DW is off until the 3rd also but she had to work the 21st and 22nd.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a phone/internet/cable guy.
911 and bowlgames


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Boy I know all about that!







I am a nurse and I can't even tell you how many Holidays I've worked, but NOT this year!! This is the first Christmas & New Years I have off in many many years and I am really enjoying it







This is my very first stress free Holiday Season









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Tami









no work here until next thursday(28th)

Don


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Im off Christmas this year. Thank god, but Ill be working New Years Day. Im a medical lab technologist. At least Ill be home for Christmas with my Family.

Happy Holidays everyone

From the Allain Family


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was working about 3 hours this morning and will be back at it at 6 Am on Tuesday.

Cookies and crackers this time of year.....sheesh

Steve


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

The fire station never closes. Working today, hopefully if everyone puts their candles out tonight, I will be able to spend the day at home tomorrow. Happy Holidays everyone!!!

Darryl


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Off until Jan 8 (taking a week's vacation also)
I'm with a major computer mfg and my customer just launched a new teen web site this week. Hoping no calls, but you never know.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!

Alpharetta Dave


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got Duty Officer from the 22-26th for the ARMY element here...

Basically that just means if the local police picks one of the guys up I get to make a determination of sending the MP's out to get him from the local lockup or let him sit there until the 27th (The 26th is a Military down day for us) when we return to normal business...

also if we have anyone in the local area gets killed while deployed we start the burial proceeding and notification of family (not my favorite part of the job -- and unfortunatley we have done quite a few of those)

so far I have had three phone calls -- sent the MPs to get two of the guys (mostly drunk and disorderly stuff) and release to their commander (which we woke up at 0400 (asomething I like to do -







) and one DUI guy that is going to sit in jail for a few days waiting for us to go get him (I have NO pity on DUI's)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a therapist so I basically don't do any work at all, at anytime! Sit around and listen to others.

Oh, I do have to write some notes, though.









Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im a paramedic and watch TV for a living too. Pays to be the supervisor. I work x-mas day but I am off for new-years. I do live the overtime and holiday pay though......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm in the semiconductor business and have my 3 weeks off a year.

I'm planning to take all next week off.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope, left work 8-1-2002 and didn't look back. Unfortunately for DW she has a full time job keeping me out of her hair.








Bob


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I did go in to work for a few hours...I help with the Childrens Christmas Liturgy. Now I am off till Tuesday.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

With all the years in Army, FD, refinery, utilties - I had to retire to get Christmas off!

It's all good, though.

Ghosty, I too would let DUI's sit there until the FBI came looking for them. Maybe Christmas in the lockdown while family waits for them to arrive so they can celebrate Christmas will create a lasting memory.

Sluggo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had the 24th off, but worked a 24 hr shift the 25th at the fire dept.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I missed my family, I spent 24 hours with my extended family at the fire station on Christmas. My wife did stop by with the boys while going from celebration to another. Oh yeah, I also get to work New Years Eve. But I can't complain though. Work one day and have two off. You toss a vacation day in there and you have a week of Outbacking fun!!!


----------

